# hop! une devinette / quatrième



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

Ce n'est pas sans mal, mais voilà la quatrième.
Elle semble plus simple.
pour notre histoire : il s'agit du premier rôle de mackie


_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard.


----------



## krystof (17 Mars 2003)

J'attaque : c'est un film en noir &amp; blanc ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

Deux questions avant de partir :

Le film a un rapport avec Stéphane Bern ?

C'est un film de gladiateurs ?


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Il nbe se fatigue jamais Hervé !

Bon il y a des superhéros grecs la-dedans ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Est-ce le retour de Mikonos qui déclenche le quiproco ?


----------



## nato kino (17 Mars 2003)

_Je vous laisse. Essayez de m'en garder un peu pour ce soir..._


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * J'attaque : c'est un film en noir &amp; blanc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est bien parce que c'est toi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Deux questions avant de partir :

Le film a un rapport avec Stéphane Bern ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non (france inter ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est un film de gladiateurs ?




* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-on sûr que "cet amoureux de l'Asie" = mackie ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Le fait que Mackie soit amoureux de l'Asie est-il important ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il nbe se fatigue jamais Hervé !
* 

[/QUOTE]
si

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Bon il y a des superhéros grecs la-dedans ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce le retour de Mikonos qui déclenche le quiproco ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Est-on sûr que "cet amoureux de l'Asie" = mackie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Quand tu parles de Mikonos, c'est style la cage aux folles ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je vous laisse. Essayez de m'en garder un peu pour ce soir...












* 

[/QUOTE]

sieste ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le fait que Mackie soit amoureux de l'Asie est-il important ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, c'est un indice


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Les fote d'autografe de mackie ont-elles un rapport avec la devinette ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Vu que j'ai pas que ça à faire, j'attaque directement avec une réponse, faut pas mollir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Les 7 mercenaire" ?
"les 7 samouraïs" ?


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

C'est un film grec?
C'est un film asiatique ?
C'est un film américain en greece ?
C'est un film américain en asie ?
C'est un film français en greece ?
C'est un film francais en asie ?
Y-a-til des acteurs asiatiques ?
Y-a-til des acteurs grecs ?
Y-a-til des acteurs américains ?
Y-a-til des acteurs français ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Les fote d'autografe de mackie ont-elles un rapport avec la devinette ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Les fote d'autografe de mackie ont-elles un rapport avec la devinette ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

_Psssssss demande lui pour Aldo_


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Vu que j'ai pas que ça à faire, j'attaque directement avec une réponse, faut pas mollir !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Les 7 mercenaire" ?
"les 7 samouraïs" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. *

non
non


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Bonpat:</font><hr /> * Les fote d'autografe de mackie ont-elles un rapport avec la devinette ? * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Encore !!!


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Psssssss demande lui pour Aldo



* 

[/QUOTE]

_t'as raison..._

Est-ce qu'évoquer Aldo Maccione peut faire avancer la résolution de cette devinette ?

_je pense que cette fois ci c'est la bonne..._


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est un film grec?
C'est un film asiatique ?
C'est un film américain en greece ?
C'est un film américain en asie ?
C'est un film français en greece ?
C'est un film francais en asie ?
Y-a-til des acteurs asiatiques ?
Y-a-til des acteurs grecs ?
Y-a-til des acteurs américains ?
Y-a-til des acteurs français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

9 non et un oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 

*


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Quand tu parles de Mikonos, c'est style la cage aux folles ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> 
*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. *

[/QUOTE] 

C'est pas au hasard, c'est du raisonnement rapide, mais du raisonnement.

(Par contre, pour les fautes d'orthographe, je commence à faire comme Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Y a-til une histoire de poissons ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 


Encore !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ben oui, cette fois ce n'est pas un rôle de composition


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

9 non et un oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 

 * 

[/QUOTE]

T'es pas sympa ! Tu préfère que je fasse un post à chaque question ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

t'as raison...

Est-ce qu'évoquer Aldo Maccione peut faire avancer la résolution de cette devinette ?

je pense que cette fois ci c'est la bonne... * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-til une histoire de poissons ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

T'es pas sympa ! Tu préfère que je fasse un post à chaque question ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Mackie etait-il un minotaure ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Mackie etait-il un minotaure ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Est-il question de kimonos ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il question de kimonos ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

Mackie a-il été pris pour quelqu'un d'autre ?


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec l'odyssée ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mackie a-il été pris pour quelqu'un d'autre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec l'odyssée ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça à voir avec le fait que Mackie a été enlevé par des extra-terrestres ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça à voir avec le fait que Mackie a été enlevé par des extra-terrestres ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (17 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec l'histoire de la greece ?


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

En ce qui concerne le quiproco :

s'agit-il d'une erreur de bagages ?

La nature du quiproco eut-elle nous aider ?


----------



## bonpat (17 Mars 2003)

Il y a-t-il un jeu de mot sur le nom mackie ?


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec l'histoire de la greece ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (17 Mars 2003)

Le quiproquo est-il lié à une faute d'orthographe ?

(pour le quiproco, c'est sûr, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * En ce qui concerne le quiproco :

s'agit-il d'une erreur de bagages ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * En ce qui concerne le quiproco :

La nature du quiproco eut-elle nous aider ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Il y a-t-il un jeu de mot sur le nom mackie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le quiproquo est-il lié à une faute d'orthographe ?

(pour le quiproco, c'est sûr, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (17 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le quiproquo est-il lié à une faute d'orthographe ?

(pour le quiproco, c'est sûr, Barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (17 Mars 2003)

*mot sur la porte*

RV est parti faire des courses


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film français ?

Un cout métrage ?

Un documentaire ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

La(les) faute(s) affecte(nt)-t-elle(s) un mot grec ?

un mot asiatique ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La(les) faute(s) affecte(nt)-t-elle(s) un mot grec ?

un mot asiatique ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as raison Luc G il faut résoudre l'énigme.

Y a-il une faute ?

Plusieurs ?

Est-ce dans le nom de Mackie ?

Est-ce dans Mikonos ?

Ailleurs ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Ou est RV ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ou est RV ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />*mot sur la porte

RV est parti faire des courses* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
barbarella 
Accro à MacG
Enregistré(e) : 19/10/2001 
Messages: 4000 
Lieu : PARIS 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Nouveau millier ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Nouveau millier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ca nous rajeunit pas


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Mars 2003)

Encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce jeu se terminera-t-il un jour ou va-t-il durer jusqu'aux calanques grecques !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Non c'est très bien continuez !


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca nous rajeunit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Non pas vraiment ...


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Nouveau millier ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alem et Mackie poursuivis par Barbarella. RV va pouvoir nous faire un énigme sur (répondez au choix)
1) Buster Keaton (il en vaut deux)
2) Laurel et Hardy
3) Blake et Mortimer
4) Dupont et Dupond
5) yin et yang (pour les amoureux de l'Asie)
6) cannette et Ixus (pour Foguenne)
...


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Non pas vraiment ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et l'écart se creuse


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et l'écart se creuse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

L'écart ? Entre mackie et alèm ? Ca m'étonnerait avec mackie !


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

L'écart ? Entre mackie et alèm ? Ca m'étonnerait avec mackie !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Non, entre toi et moi, on en était à 1/8 d'homme la dernière fois.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Non, entre toi et moi, on en était à 1/8 d'homme la dernière fois. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu te prend pour MiniMe ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Bon en attendant on avance pas et on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi Mackie a eu des moeurs douteuses à Mikonos ...


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 


Bon en attendant on avance pas et on ne sait toujours pas pourquoi Mackie a eu des moeurs douteuses à Mikonos ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, mais c'est pas drôle sans réponse, il faudrait un petit résumé


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film français ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un cout métrage ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un documentaire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La(les) faute(s) affecte(nt)-t-elle(s) un mot grec ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La(les) faute(s) affecte(nt)-t-elle(s) un mot asiatique ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as raison Luc G il faut résoudre l'énigme.

Y a-il une faute ?

Plusieurs ?

Est-ce dans le nom de Mackie ?

Est-ce dans Mikonos ?

Ailleurs ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Ou est RV ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai pourtant mis un mot sur la porte


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Oui, mais c'est pas drôle sans réponse, il faudrait un petit résumé  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

encore quelques questions


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Arrête de répondre "non". Comment veux-tu qu'on progresse ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ca nous rajeunit pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

le temps passe


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> *





Encore ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce jeu se terminera-t-il un jour ou va-t-il durer jusqu'aux calanques grecques !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est quand ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Alem et Mackie poursuivis par Barbarella. RV va pouvoir nous faire un énigme sur (répondez au choix)
1) Buster Keaton (il en vaut deux)
2) Laurel et Hardy
3) Blake et Mortimer
4) Dupont et Dupond
5) yin et yang (pour les amoureux de l'Asie)
6) cannette et Ixus (pour Foguenne)
...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je range dans un coin, ça peut toujours servir


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Arrête de répondre "non". Comment veux-tu qu'on progresse ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
en tenant compte des non


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le schmilblick est jaune ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le schmilblick est jaune ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos.

Si nous sommes bien daccord la source du quiproquo est une faute dorthographe ?

Est-ce sur un document officiel ?

Un document privé ?

Précision, il ny a bien quune faute dorthographe ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Merci pour le résumé, je suis perdu ...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos.

Si nous sommes bien d?accord la source du quiproquo est une faute d?orthographe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
ce n'est pas exactement ce qui a été dit

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Est-ce sur un document officiel ?

Un document privé ?

Précision, il n?y a bien qu?une faute d?orthographe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non
non
non

(j'ai des soucis de connexion)


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Merci pour le résumé, je suis perdu ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

manque d'entrainement


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * mot sur la porte

RV est parti faire des courses  * 

[/QUOTE]

tu du du..._le numéro que vous avez demandé n'est plus attribué..._tu du du


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

</font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
*Si nous sommes bien daccord la source du quiproquo est une faute dorthographe ?*

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ce n'est pas exactement ce qui a été dit
* 

[/QUOTE]


Effectivement, c'est seulement lié ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * </font><blockquote><font class="small">En r&eacute;ponse &agrave;:</font><hr />
Si nous sommes bien d?accord la source du quiproquo est une faute d?orthographe ?




Effectivement, c'est seulement lié ?





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Ça patouille dur à ce que je vois...
Les "oui" ne pleuvent pas !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

bon, comme bonpat, moi aussi j'ai ma question fétiche : est-ce que cela a à voir avec le Japon ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ça patouille dur à ce que je vois...
Les "oui" ne pleuvent pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Si tu as une idée, vas-y ! Sinon je sens qu'RV va repartir avec son enigme ...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ça patouille dur à ce que je vois...
Les "oui" ne pleuvent pas !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Si tu as une idée, vas-y ! Sinon je sens qu'RV va repartir avec son enigme ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas le genre, alors là, pas duuuu tout du tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il se délectera plutôt de nous voir pédaler comme celà dans le vide...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * bon, comme bonpat, moi aussi j'ai ma question fétiche : est-ce que cela a à voir avec le Japon ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que c'est un film en costume ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est pas le genre, alors là, pas duuuu tout du tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il se délectera plutôt de nous voir pédaler comme celà dans le vide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

est-ce que c'est un film historique ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est un film en costume ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que c'est un film historique ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que c'est un film ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est un film ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il de la fêta ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est un film en costume ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

est-ce un film sans costume


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Es-tu sûr que mackie soit déjà allé à Mikonos ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il de la fêta ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'ils dansent le Syrtaki ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce un film sans costume  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non

mais à quoi tu penses ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ce pourrait être un film de Besson ? (Le grand bleu, la Grèce, les dauphins...)


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Es-tu sûr que mackie soit déjà allé à Mikonos ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'ils dansent le Syrtaki ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ce pourrait être un film de Besson ? (Le grand bleu, la Grèce, les dauphins...)  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le fait que Mikonos soit une île est important ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le fait que Mikonos soit une île est important ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

Comme je dois m'absenter (encore je sais) une petite heure, voici, pour patienter et réfléchir le premier résumé.

Rappel de la devinette :

_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

c'est grace à krystof que nous savons que ce film est en couleur. Il n'est ni en costume, ni historique.

Sinon une fois de plus l'énigme les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec l'énigme.

Ce n'est pas le retour de Mikonos qui déclenche le quiproquo. Celui-ci est lié aux fautes d'orthographe (il y en a plus qu'une). Mais cela n'affecte ni un mot grec, ni un mot asiatique.

l'amour de mackie pour l'Asie est un indice.

Le rapport à mikonos n'a aucun rapport avec certaines spécialités locales dont melaure semble friand, ni avec Stéphane Bern

sinon de manière non exhaustive et dans le désordre : il n'y a pas de rapport avec le minotaure, les kimonos, les demi-dieux grecs (encore melaure je crois), l'Odyssée, l'histoire de la Grèce, une erreur de bagages, ou un jeu de mot sur le nom de mackie, le Japon, le Syrtaki (encore melaure)


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il de la fêta ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

??? C'est de plus en plus difficile à lire, ce fil, on dirait du Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&lt;PUB&gt; La feta, jusqu'à ce qu'elle devienne une AOC grecque, est essentiellement fabriquée en Lozère, contrairement à ce que beaucoup croient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;FIN PUB&gt;


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

&lt;PUB&gt; La feta, jusqu'à ce qu'elle devienne une AOC grecque, est essentiellement fabriquée en Lozère, contrairement à ce que beaucoup croient  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 &lt;FIN PUB&gt;   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je le savais. C'est chez nous les as du fromage !!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film français ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Pour pas avoir l'air trop vantard, quand même, je précise : la feta vendue en France. Je me doute qu'en Grèce, ils en font aussi pas mal !


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

sinon de manière non exhaustive et dans le désordre : il n'y a pas de rapport avec le minotaure, les kimonos, les demi-dieux grecs (encore melaure je crois), l'Odyssée, l'histoire de la Grèce, une erreur de bagages, ou un jeu de mot sur le nom de mackie, le Japon, le Syrtaki (encore melaure)    * 

[/QUOTE]












Faut bien trouver par déduction ! Bon voyons que reste-t-il comme mots dans le dictionnaire ...


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le texte de l'énigme a un rapport quelconque avec la solution ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sinon, le problème d'orthographe concerne-t-il un nom de lieu ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec les mangas ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec les films d'animation japonais ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Pour être plus précis en ce qui concerne l'Asie, s'agit-il du Japon ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a du riz et des fous ?

A New Vet In Town


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
A New Vet In Town * 

[/QUOTE]

Faute de faire avancer la solution, on se rattrape comme on peut.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

est-ce que Mikonos est un indice important ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

est-ce que le film est une adaptation de roman ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le sujet du film a inspiré plusieurs autres films ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Il faut attendre 19 heures pour les réponses ...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il faut attendre 19 heures pour les réponses ...  * 

[/QUOTE]
Justement, il faut en profiter...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

est-ce que le sujet du film a été traité aussi en animation ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'Alain Delon joue dans ce film ?

A New Vet In Town


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Y-at-il un rapport avec l'avatar de mackie ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Pourrait-il s'agir d'un autre endroit que Mikonos ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que c'est un film d'action ? 

Un film de KahaTé ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un nom composé ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

est-ce que le film s'inspire d'un conte pour enfants ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Y a-t-il un rapport avec  ce site ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "jour" de la semaine dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film à suspens ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Le film est-il une grosse production (genre production hollywoodienne) ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le film s'inspire d'un conte pour enfants ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie serait-il Michael Jackson ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-e qu'il y a dans le film plusieurs scènes avec beaucoups de figurants ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Des effets spéciaux ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Il ne devrait pas trop tarder maintenant...

Combien de "oui" à votre avis ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

??? C'est de plus en plus difficile à lire, ce fil, on dirait du Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

t'imagine la difficulté pour répondre


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 












Faut bien trouver par déduction ! Bon voyons que reste-t-il comme mots dans le dictionnaire ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'était en rapport avec les spécialités touristiques de mikonos que tu semble apprécier


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

C'est tout? Juste une réponse ?

A New Vet In Town


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le texte de l'énigme a un rapport quelconque avec la solution ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Sinon, le problème d'orthographe concerne-t-il un nom de lieu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec les mangas ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça a un rapport avec les films d'animation japonais ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pour être plus précis en ce qui concerne l'Asie, s'agit-il du Japon ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
Est-ce qu'il y a du riz et des fous ?

A New Vet In Town * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que Mikonos est un indice important ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le film est une adaptation de roman ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le sujet du film a inspiré plusieurs autres films ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Il faut attendre 19 heures pour les réponses ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

un peu avant


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le sujet du film a été traité aussi en animation ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

un peu avant  * 

[/QUOTE]
Mouarff


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'Alain Delon joue dans ce film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y-at-il un rapport avec l'avatar de mackie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourrait-il s'agir d'un autre endroit que Mikonos ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que c'est un film d'action ? 

Un film de KahaTé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un nom composé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le film s'inspire d'un conte pour enfants ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

*J'ai l'impression que c'est plus rigolo si c'est la révélation du titre du film qui fait tomber l'énigme. Aussi dans la mesure du possible attachez-vous à la résoudre plutôt que de trouver un titre en pêchant au hasard. 
*

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un rapport avec  ce site ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un "jour" de la semaine dans le titre du film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film à suspens ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film est-il une grosse production (genre production hollywoodienne) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-e qu'il y a dans le film plusieurs scènes avec beaucoups de figurants ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Des effets spéciaux ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

sûrement il y en a toujours


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Il ne devrait pas trop tarder maintenant...

Combien de "oui" à votre avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai pas compté


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

sûrement il y en a toujours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Oui mais dans le cas qui nous interesse : plus que la moyenne syndicale ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * C'est tout? Juste une réponse ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

attends, ça arrive,
je ne suis pas sur un PC, c'est lent


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je n'ai pas compté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'en ai compté "3"...

C'est pas cher payé.


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oui mais dans le cas qui nous interesse : plus que la moyenne syndicale ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'en ai compté "3"...

C'est pas cher payé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

tant que ça. j'espère que je ne me suis pas laissé aller


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Je suis troublé...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je suis troublé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

un verre ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je suis troublé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
"Mikonos est un indice important mais ce pourrait être un autre endroit"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















_(bravo barba pour ces deux "oui"...)_


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

un verre ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Une mauresque alors !!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
"Mikonos est un indice important mais ce pourrait être un autre endroit"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(bravo barba pour ces deux "oui"...)






* 

[/QUOTE]

oui,

j'aime ces enchaînements, ils me ravissent


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui,

j'aime ces enchaînements, ils me ravissent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça sent le "oui/non" à pleine truffe !!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Ça sent le "oui/non" à pleine truffe !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non ,c'était 2 oui francs


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit en Grèce ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

En méditérrannée ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit Grèce ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
là comme c'est mal écrit je vais être obligé de répondre oui/non, mais ce n'est pas de ma faute


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * En méditérrannée ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
"Mikonos est un indice important mais ce pourrait être un autre endroit"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(bravo barba pour ces deux "oui"...)






* 

[/QUOTE]

Erratum : le premier était de moi...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
là comme c'est mal écrit je vais être obligé de répondre oui/non, mais ce n'est pas de ma faute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
j'ai édité depuis !!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit en Grèce ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

J'ai perdu le fil, un résumé serait le bienvenu


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * J'ai perdu le fil, un résumé serait le bienvenu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
'tanplan va te faire ça en 2 temps et 3 mouvements, il l'a d'ailleurs fait je pense.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
"Mikonos est un indice important mais ce pourrait être un autre endroit"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















(bravo barba pour ces deux "oui"...)






* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai eu deux oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai eu deux oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il a rectifié depuis


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai eu deux oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Rêves pas trop quand même, un c'est déjà pas si mal...


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Erratum : le premier était de moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

On va pas chipoter


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
'tanplan va te faire ça en 2 temps et 3 mouvements, il l'a d'ailleurs fait je pense.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Du tout !!

Je ne voudrai pas piétiner tes massifs...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On va pas chipoter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Vu le nombre qu'il en donne, un peu que je vais chipoter !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Rappel de la devinette :

_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

c'est grace à krystof que nous savons que ce film est en couleur. Il n'est ni en costume, ni historique.

Sinon une fois de plus l'énigme les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec l'énigme.

Ce n'est pas le retour de Mikonos qui déclenche le quiproquo. Celui-ci est lié aux fautes d'orthographe (il y en a plus qu'une). Mais cela n'affecte ni un mot grec, ni un mot asiatique.

l'amour de mackie pour l'Asie est un indice.

Le rapport à mikonos n'a aucun rapport avec certaines spécialités locales, ni avec Stéphane Bern

sinon de manière non exhaustive et dans le désordre : il n'y a pas de rapport avec le minotaure, les kimonos, les demi-dieux grecs, l'Odyssée, l'histoire de la Grèce, une erreur de bagages, ou un jeu de mot sur le nom de mackie, le Japon, le Syrtaki 

*+* "Mikonos est un indice important mais ce pourrait être un autre endroit"- l'énigme n'a rein à voir avec le japon ou une quelconque japoniaizerie... Le film n'est pas une adaptation de roman,   ce n'est pas un remake...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

je n'aurai pas fait mieux


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je n'aurai pas fait mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je ne comprend pas, je n'ai toujours pas reçu ton indice par MP...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
je ne comprend pas, je n'ai toujours pas reçu ton indice par MP... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai donné un indice mais tu n'en as pas encore profité.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai donné un indice mais tu n'en as pas encore profité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Non au harcèlement moral !!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Une histoire de moulin ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai donné un indice mais tu n'en as pas encore profité. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Cette histoire d'effets spéciaux ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

ton message avant que tu l'édites, tu pouvais l'éditer autrement


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * ton message avant que tu l'édites, tu pouvais l'éditer autrement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]




Quel message ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

celui ou je t'ai dit que je pouvais répondre oui/non car il était mal écrit.
Tu l'as édité dans le mauvais sens alors j'ai répondu non.
si tu veux le revoir avant transformation, il est dans mon post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je trouve que j'en ai trop dit, ça doit être la faim qui me tenaille


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que Mikonos pourrait-être autre chose qu'une île grèque ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que Mikonos pourrait-être autre chose qu'une île grèque ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

t'as vu 'tanplan un de plus


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

je vais répondre non, car je pense que tu n'as pas donné à ta question le sens que j'y ai vu


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

t'as vu 'tanplan un de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non non regardes, je me suis ravisé


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Il y a un rapport avec la Turquie ?

Il ya un rapport avec des abeilles ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * je vais répondre non, car je pense que tu n'as pas donné à ta question le sens que j'y ai vu  * 

[/QUOTE]

ça c'est du procès d'intention


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

C'est quand même un indice ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Il y a un rapport avec un restaurant ?

avec une boîte de nuit ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Les fautes d'orthographe, c'est celles dans Mikonos ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

tes hésitations sur les réponses à 'tanplan et barbarella ont-elles à voir avec leurs fautes d'orthographe ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est quand même un indice ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Et si je dis "graisse", tu dis quoi ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

*MIKONOS* y a-til une lettre de trop ?

y a-til un rapport avec des glaces ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y a un rapport avec la Turquie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Il ya un rapport avec des abeilles ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

ça c'est du procès d'intention  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
non de la prévoyance


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y a un rapport avec un restaurant ?

avec une boîte de nuit ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Les fautes d'orthographe, c'est celles dans Mikonos ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * tes hésitations sur les réponses à 'tanplan et barbarella ont-elles à voir avec leurs fautes d'orthographe ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

pour 'tanplan j'ai donné l'explication sinon il n'y a aucun lien


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Et si je dis "graisse", tu dis quoi ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * MIKONOS y a-til une lettre de trop ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * MIKONOS y a-til un rapport avec des glaces ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

t'as vu 'tanplan un de plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Bravo !!


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le quiproquo, c'est sur l'endroit d'où revient Mackie ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Bravo !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
_Merci_ RV


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le quiproquo, c'est sur l'endroit d'où revient Mackie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit Grèque ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'était ça la question.
Alors...
Il est où mon "oui" ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

non c'était ça
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
  Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit Grèce ?   
* 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était ça la question.
Alors...
Il est où mon "oui" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
faut le mériter


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Ça le reprend, il chipote !!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

faut corriger la phrase mais dans le bon sens


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit Grèque ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

C'est l'heure du miam... 




@ +


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

c'est que ce soit grec ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Il y a un Zorba dans l'affaire ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *   Ce qui rend important "Mikonos", c'est que ce soit Grèque ? 













* 

[/QUOTE]

oui, mais pourquoi tu le féminise


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est l'heure du miam... 




@ +  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * c'est que ce soit grec ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui c'est mieux comme ça


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il y a un Zorba dans l'affaire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le film est grec ?

Le réalisateur est d'origine grecque ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

L'acteur principal est d'origine grecque ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a des champignons ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le film est grec ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Le réalisateur est d'origine grecque ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'acteur principal est d'origine grecque ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a des champignons ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non

à l'huile d'olive


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non

* 

[/QUOTE]

Pourrais-tu enrichir ton vocabulaire ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non

à l'huile d'olive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

l'était pas assez enrichi


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

l'était pas assez enrichi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un indice alors, non je vais laisser tomber, il n'y a rien a obtenir, je craque


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Un indice alors, non je vais laisser tomber, il n'y a rien a obtenir, je craque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














* 

[/QUOTE]

déjà nous ne somme qu'au début
et après tu sais comment c'est ; tout s'accélère


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le film se passe-t-il en grèce ?

le film a-t-il un rapport avec la tragédie grecque ?

A-t-il un rapport avec l'histoire grecque ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le film se passe-t-il en grèce ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * le film a-t-il un rapport avec la tragédie grecque ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *
A-t-il un rapport avec l'histoire grecque ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le film se passe-t-il en Asie ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le film se passe-t-il en Asie ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le fait que tu aies mis "kimono" en gras dans ton premier résumé est-il important ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le fait que tu aies mis "kimono" en gras dans ton premier résumé est-il important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]







 je viens de vérifier : il n'est pas en gras  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en tout cas la réponse est non.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

ça doit être safari  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"lors de son retour de mikonos" : aurions-nous tendance à ne pas bien comprendre cette phrase ?

Est-ce qu'elle a une autre signification que "Mackie revenait de Mikonos" ?

Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport avec les fautes de Mackie ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça doit être safari  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"lors de son retour de mikonos" : aurions-nous tendance à ne pas bien comprendre cette phrase ?

Est-ce qu'elle a une autre signification que "Mackie revenait de Mikonos" ?

Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport avec les fautes de Mackie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

RV n'est même pas sûr que Mackie revienne de Mikonos, n'est-ce pas RV ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * "lors de son retour de mikonos" : aurions-nous tendance à ne pas bien comprendre cette phrase ?

Est-ce qu'elle a une autre signification que "Mackie revenait de Mikonos" ? * 

[/QUOTE]
la signification de Mikonos au niveau de l'énigme a été découverte : ce qui rend Mikonos important dans l'énigme, c'est que ce soit grec


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça pourrait avoir un rapport avec les fautes de Mackie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Me revoilà. J'ai loupé pas mal de posts.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Mais pas de nouveaux indices ...


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

T'as pas perdu grand-chose : c'est non partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La seule question à laquelle RV a répondu oui, c'est parce qu'il ne m'a pas bien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle n'avait d'intérêt que si il avait répondu oui à une des autres. Sinon, il l'avait déjà dit : il y a un rapport avec les fautes à Mackie.

Du coup, je suis allé m'occuper ailleurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dirais bien à RV : " va te faire voir chez les grecs" mais demandons-lui d'abord si cette expression pourrait avoir un rapport avec l'énigme.

Sinon, le grec, c'est aussi un vent marin du côté de Béziers, ça a un rapport ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a une Hélène dans le coup ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ce qui est grec, c'est l'alphabet ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * T'as pas perdu grand-chose : c'est non partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La seule question à laquelle RV a répondu oui, c'est parce qu'il ne m'a pas bien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle n'avait d'intérêt que si il avait répondu oui à une des autres. Sinon, il l'avait déjà dit : il y a un rapport avec les fautes à Mackie.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Les fautes de mackie. Autant chercher un mot dans le dictionnaire en ne connaissant que sa définition ...


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

L'acteur principal est-il aussi un homme de lettres ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Les fautes de mackie. Autant chercher un mot dans le dictionnaire en ne connaissant que sa définition ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Y en a un qui est facile à trouver : 

Définition : "Fait plein de fautes"
réponse : Mackie


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Y en a un qui est facile à trouver : 

Définition : "Fait plein de fautes"
réponse : Mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Si c'était si simple ...



A New Vet In Town


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Il se couche tôt, le RV : au moment où on aurait presque le temps de réfléchir.


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Me revoilà. J'ai loupé pas mal de posts.  * 

[/QUOTE]
eh oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Mais pas de nouveaux indices ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

si si


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * T'as pas perdu grand-chose : c'est non partout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
n'oubliez pas que parfois des non ont valeur de oui (dans le sens où ils mettent en lumière un indice important) je dis cela d'une manière générale et je ne pense pas à une réponse en particulier



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La seule question à laquelle RV a répondu oui,   * 

[/QUOTE]
dis tout de suite que je suis bouché  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La seule question à laquelle RV a répondu oui, c'est parce qu'il ne m'a pas bien compris  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Elle n'avait d'intérêt que si il avait répondu oui à une des autres. Sinon, il l'avait déjà dit : il y a un rapport avec les fautes à Mackie.
* 

[/QUOTE]
jusqu'à présent la chose qui était lié au quiproquo était les fautes de mackie, pas Mikonos.
De plus j'ai quand même l'impression que ce oui associé aux dernières découvertes apporte quelquechose à la résolution de l'énigme.



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Je dirais bien à RV : " va te faire voir chez les grecs" mais demandons-lui d'abord si cette expression pourrait avoir un rapport avec l'énigme. * 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *Sinon, le grec, c'est aussi un vent marin du côté de Béziers, ça a un rapport ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a une Hélène dans le coup ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ce qui est grec, c'est l'alphabet ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

précise


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'acteur principal est-il aussi un homme de lettres ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Les fautes de mackie. Autant chercher un mot dans le dictionnaire en ne connaissant que sa définition ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

ou se terminant par elle tout en étant masculin


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il se couche tôt, le RV : au moment où on aurait presque le temps de réfléchir.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

rien de tel que la reflexion du matin


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

Après les réponses aux questions de la nuit que je vous conseille de lire (avant ou après) voici le Résumé n°2

Rappel de la devinette :

_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

Le texte de l'énigme a un rapport avec la solution

Nous savons que ce film est en couleur. Il n'est ni en costume, ni historique. Ce n'est ni un remake, ni l'adaptation d'un roman.
Le film, le réalisateur, et les acteurs ne sont pas grecs. Il ne se passe pas en Asie.

Les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec l'énigme.

Ce n'est pas le retour de Mikonos qui déclenche le quiproquo. Celui-ci est lié aux fautes d'orthographe (il y en a plus qu'une). Mais cela n'affecte ni un mot grec, ni un mot asiatique.

l'amour de mackie pour l'Asie est un indice, toutefois ce rapport ne concerne pas le Japon.

Ce qui rend Mikonos important dans l'énigme, c'est que ce soit grec, et cela a un rapport avec les fautes de mackie

sinon de manière non exhaustive et dans le désordre : il n'y a pas de rapport avec le minotaure, les kimonos, les demi-dieux grecs (encore melaure je crois), l'Odyssée, l'histoire de la Grèce, une erreur de bagages, ou un jeu de mot sur le nom de mackie, le Syrtaki (encore melaure), ni Zorba. Ni avec l'avatar de mackie.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui, mais pourquoi tu le féminise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Avec les grecs, ont est jamais bien sûr de quoi qu'on cause...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Avac les grecs, ont est jamais bien sûr de quoi qu'on cause... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

melaure a l'air d'en connaître un bout sur la question.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
On parle pas d'un "I" grec quand même... Si ? Celui-là : "Y" ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

melaure a l'air d'en connaître un bout sur la question. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
[Bonjour Père Fouras]


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On parle pas d'un "I" grec quand même... Si ? Celui-là : "Y" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
[Bonjour Père Fouras]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'accepte ce "oui", mais c'est bien parce que Luc G n'est pas encore sur le pont... Dès qu'il revient, je lui rend, promis.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

[trouvé sur google]

*Dis-moi Macky*
8 x 3'
*Macky* est une jolie peluche qui a le pouvoir de
se transformer et de s'animer pour aider les
enfants à se repérer dans l'espace, en leur
donnant les explications dont ils ont besoin.
* Dedans/dehors * Devant/derrière
* Gauche/droite * Dessus/dessous
* Intérieur/extérieur * Peu/beaucoup
* Haut/bas * Entre/à côté
_Utilisable en français langue étrangère_

[trouvé sur google]


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * [trouvé sur google]

Dis-moi Macky
8 x 3'
Macky est une jolie peluche qui a le pouvoir de
se transformer et de s'animer pour aider les
enfants à se repérer dans l'espace, en leur
donnant les explications dont ils ont besoin.
* Dedans/dehors * Devant/derrière
* Gauche/droite * Dessus/dessous
* Intérieur/extérieur * Peu/beaucoup
* Haut/bas * Entre/à côté
Utilisable en français langue étrangère

[trouvé sur google]

* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils ne parlent pas de fautes d'orthographe...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'accepte ce "oui", mais c'est bien parce que Luc G n'est pas encore sur le pont... Dès qu'il revient, je lui rend, promis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne sais pas à quoi pensait Luc exactement, mais il me semble que c'était plus à alpha, beta, etc;.
C'est pourquoi je lui ai demandé de préciser.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> *
Utilisable en français langue étrangère
* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoique...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la faute d'orthographe concerne un "Y" ?
_Je parle du titre du film là..._


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute d'orthographe concerne un "Y" ?
Je parle du titre du film là... * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je ne sais pas à quoi pensait Luc exactement, mais il me semble que c'était plus à alpha, beta, etc;.
C'est pourquoi je lui ai demandé de préciser.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pensais à plein de choses : entre autres, qu'il serait bientôt temps d'aller au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Est-ce que  le mot Mackie a des fautes d'orthographe ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je pensais à plein de choses : entre autres, qu'il serait bientôt temps d'aller au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]






 Déjà ?!


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 






 Déjà ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas maintenant, au moment où j'ai posté sur l'alphabet grec.


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je pensais à plein de choses : entre autres, qu'il serait bientôt temps d'aller au lit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Est-ce que  le mot Mackie a des fautes d'orthographe ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

euh le non c'est pour les fautes dans mackie, pas pour le lit


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la langue anglaise à avoir avec l'énigme ?

Est-ce que la langue anglaise a à avoir avec le y ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la langue anglaise à avoir avec l'énigme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la langue anglaise a à avoir avec le y ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G &amp; RV:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la langue anglaise à avoir avec l'énigme ? : non

Est-ce que la langue anglaise a à avoir avec le y ? : non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le français alors ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le fait que Mackie ne change pas pourrait nous aider ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le fait que Mackie ne change pas pourrait nous aider ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ne change pas quoi ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Le français alors ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le fait que Mackie ne change pas pourrait nous aider ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
c'est à dire ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

barbarella, le monsieur te cause...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan &amp; RV:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute d'orthographe concerne un "Y" ?
Je parle du titre du film là... 
&gt; non * 

[/QUOTE]

le quiproquo vient du "Y" alors ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

le quiproquo vient du "Y" alors ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui, il y a un rapport


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
Ce n'est pas le retour de Mikonos qui déclenche le quiproquo. Celui-ci est lié aux fautes d'orthographe (il y en a plus qu'une). * 

[/QUOTE]

En relisant le résumé, j'ai un doute...
Tu parles de plusieurs fautes ou d'une seule (pour notre énigme)...?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Le y, c'est le y de Mykonos ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

En relisant le résumé, j'ai un doute...
Tu parles de plusieurs fautes ou d'une seule (pour notre énigme)...?  * 

[/QUOTE]
barbarella a demandé s'il n'y avait qu'une seule faute et j'ai répondu non. C'est ce qui est repris dans le résumé


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Je sens que je vais encore être faché avec les grecs moi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@ +


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le y, c'est le y de Mykonos ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
c'est à dire ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je pensais à IOTA, y a-il un rapport ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * barbarella, le monsieur te cause... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

jour de marché ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je pensais à IOTA, y a-il un rapport ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Je vais lire le résumé alors.


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Devrions nous donner aux lettres leur nom grec ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je vais lire le résumé alors.   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Devrions nous donner aux lettres leur nom grec ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non !


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oui !


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

tu danses ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
barbarella a demandé s'il n'y avait qu'une seule faute et j'ai répondu non. C'est ce qui est repris dans le résumé  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est vrai que parfois mackie se laisse aller à faire plusieurs fautes dans le même mot...!!


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Ça avance drôlement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On sait maintenant qu'on doit trouver un mot avec un "Y" dedans.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la faute du "Y" c'est :

a - le "Y" mis pour une autre lettre ?

b - une lettre mise pour le "Y" ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute du "Y" c'est :

a - le "Y" mis pour une autre lettre ?

b - une lettre mise pour le "Y" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
t'es pas obligé de répondre oui ou non là, tu peux répondre par "a" ou "b"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_faut varier les plaisirs..._ arff


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute du "Y" c'est :

a - le "Y" mis pour une autre lettre ?

b - une lettre mise pour le "Y" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]



*Tout ça pour parler d'un film de Macky Chan !!!*


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est vrai que parfois mackie se laisse aller à faire plusieurs fautes dans le même mot...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça lui arrive même souvent


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute du "Y" c'est :

a - le "Y" mis pour une autre lettre ?

b - une lettre mise pour le "Y" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

a


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute du "Y" c'est :

a - le "Y" mis pour une autre lettre ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la faute du "Y" c'est :


b - une lettre mise pour le "Y" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


c'est peut-être plus clair et il ne faut pas bouleverser les habitudes


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 



Tout ça pour parler d'un film de Macky Chan !!! * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non


c'est peut-être plus clair et il ne faut pas bouleverser les habitudes  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tradition oblige...


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

ça lui arrive même souvent  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ces propos n'engagent que toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_mais j'en pense pas moins..._


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Le "Y" est-il le seul indice/rapport avec Mikonos ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
Rappel de la devinette :

La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur.

* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que les mots en rouge sont un indice important pour l'énigme ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr />  

Tout ça pour parler d'un film de Macky Chan !!!  

[/QUOTE]

non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Comment ça, non ? Si !


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
Rappel de la devinette :

La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur.
* 

[/QUOTE]
Même question que l'autre...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le "Y" est-il le seul indice/rapport avec Mikonos ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce que les mots en rouge sont un indice important pour l'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
  débuter sa carrière d'acteur  

non pas vraiment c'est pour le contexte


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Même question que l'autre...  * 

[/QUOTE]

 cet amoureux de l'Asie  

oui 
mais cela avait déjà été découvert par barbarella, il me semble. C'est d'ailleurs repris dans le résumé.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

 cet amoureux de l'Asie  

oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca a un rapport avec Jean-Claude Van Damme ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

 cet amoureux de l'Asie  

oui  * 

[/QUOTE]
Et tu es vraiment certain qu'il n'y a aucun rapport de près ou de loin avec le Japon ?!


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Ca a un rapport avec Jean-Claude Van Damme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Et tu es vraiment certain qu'il n'y a aucun rapport de près ou de loin avec le Japon ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

vraiment très très loin peut-être, mais je n'en suis même pas sûr et en tout cas pas avec l'énigme


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Avec l'indonésie ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

 cet amoureux de l'Asie  

oui 
mais cela avait déjà été découvert par barbarella, il me semble. C'est d'ailleurs repris dans le résumé. * 

[/QUOTE]
Autant pour moi.


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

La chine ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Avec l'indonésie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
après la grèce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



melaure tss! tss!

non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * La chine ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que par Asie tu entends :

a - une localisation géographique ?

b - un aspect culturel ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que par Asie tu entends :

a - une localisation géographique ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que par Asie tu entends :
b - un aspect culturel ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

La mongolie ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * La mongolie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Quelque chose en rapport donc avec la culture chinoise ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Quelque chose en rapport donc avec la culture chinoise ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un tigre ? un dragon ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 
 un dragon ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Un tigre ? * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

La Chine...
Hong kong ?
Shanghaï ?
La dynastie des Ming ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La Chine...
Hong kong ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La Chine...

Shanghaï ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La Chine...

La dynastie des Ming ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Et meeeeeeeerde !! C'est pas "Flash Gordon"...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Et meeeeeeeerde !! C'est pas "Flash Gordon"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

et non


----------



## melaure (18 Mars 2003)

Un empereur ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'on parle du péril jaune dans le film ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

C'est pas "Les barbouzes" des fois...?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est pas "Les barbouzes" des fois...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
_On a dit un film en couleur !!!_











Pardon... Je me suis lâché, ze referai plus.


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Si l'action du film ne se déroule pas en Asie, est-ce qu'il y a quand même des acteurs(trices) asiatiques dans le film ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Y-a-t-il un rapport avec le Tibet ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Un empereur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'on parle du péril jaune dans le film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est pas "Les barbouzes" des fois...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Si l'action du film ne se déroule pas en Asie, est-ce qu'il y a quand même des acteurs(trices) asiatiques dans le film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y-a-t-il un rapport avec le Tibet ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec la cuisine (chinoise) ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec le fait que mackie parle parfois chinois sans même s'en rendre compte ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec la cuisine (chinoise) ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec l'idéographie ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec l'idéographie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

C'est l'heure du résumé...


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est l'heure du résumé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça va arriver


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec l'art

peinture ?

sculpture ?

poterie ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

y a-t-il des acteurs dans ce film ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec l'art

peinture ?

sculpture ?

poterie ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non
non
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * y a-t-il des acteurs dans ce film ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

Il est effectivement l'heure d'un troisième résumé car des indices sont tombés et cela permet de clarifier.

Rappel de la devinette :

_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

Le texte de l'énigme a un rapport avec la solution. 

Nous savons que ce film est en couleur. Il n'est ni en costume, ni historique. Ce n'est ni un remake, ni l'adaptation d'un roman.
Le film, le réalisateur, et les acteurs ne sont ni grecs, ni asiatiques. Il ne se passe pas en Asie.

Les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec le quiproquo de l'énigme, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le rapport à Mikonos dans le quiproquo concerne uniquement le remplacement d'une lettre par un "Y" dans la langue française. Toutefois cela n'affecte pas le titre du film

l'amour de mackie pour l'Asie est un indice, il est lié à la culture chinoise.
Ce rapport n'est pas de l'ordre : des empereurs, de la cuisine, de l'déographie, ni honk-hong, ni shangaï, etc.


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que ça a rapport avec le kung-fu ?

Est-ce que ça se passe aux US ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça a rapport avec le kung-fu ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que ça se passe aux US ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non
non
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Puisque c'est comme ça à plus


----------



## baax (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec le zodiaque chinois ?
Un événement politique ?
Un sport ?
Un faits historique ?


----------



## nato kino (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec la bicyclette ?


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec le zodiaque chinois ?
Un événement politique ?
Un sport ?
Un faits historique ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non
non
non
non


----------



## RV (18 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec la bicyclette ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec les pâtes ?

Un rapport avec la révolution ?

Un rapport avec l'Italie ?

Un film anglais ?


----------



## Luc G (18 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec l'Egypte ?

Un rapport avec l'espionnage ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec les pâtes ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec la révolution ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec l'Italie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un film anglais ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec l'Egypte ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec l'espionnage ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

C'est dingue, on bosse un peu et après on a 300 posts à lire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Heureusement qu'il y a les résumés.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-As -tu vu le film ?

-Le film a-t-il un rapport avec les yeux bridés ?

-Le film a-t-il un rapport avec un smiley ?

-As-tu vu le film ?

-Le "Y" apparait dans un mot francais d'origine étrangère ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * C'est dingue, on bosse un peu et après on a 300 posts à lire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement qu'il y a les résumés.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-As -tu vu le film ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * -Le film a-t-il un rapport avec les yeux bridés ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * -Le film a-t-il un rapport avec un smiley ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * -Le "Y" apparait dans un mot francais d'origine étrangère ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Mackie a-til fait une erreur de destination en rentrant ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Mackie a-til fait une erreur de destination en rentrant ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2003)

J'ai sauté deux pages et on a pas avancé d'un iota ... c'est désépérant ... je repasse plus tard car ce n'est vraiment plus amusant ...


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai sauté deux pages et on a pas avancé d'un iota ... c'est désépérant ... je repasse plus tard car ce n'est vraiment plus amusant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

T'es gentil c'est moi qui fait tout le boulot.!!


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec les oeufs de cent ans ?

Un rapport avec Mao ?

Un rapport avec la grande muraille ?

avec Marco Polo ?

Avec les Portugais ?

Le chinois (langue) ?

Les Chinois (habitants de Chine) ?

Les chinois (les chipoteurs) ?

Avec Macao ?

Je reprend mon bouquin sur la Chine et je reviens....


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec les oeufs de cent ans ?

Un rapport avec Mao ?

Un rapport avec la grande muraille ?

avec Marco Polo ?

Avec les Portugais ?

Le chinois (langue) ?

Les Chinois (habitants de Chine) ?

Les chinois (les chipoteurs) ?

Avec Macao ?

Je reprend mon bouquin sur la Chine et je reviens....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé, mais je dois répondre non à toutes les questions


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai sauté deux pages et on a pas avancé d'un iota ... c'est désépérant ... je repasse plus tard car ce n'est vraiment plus amusant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mauvaise langue !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

elle est pas facile encore celle là RV !!


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec un fleuve traversant la Chine ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai sauté deux pages et on a pas avancé d'un iota ... c'est désépérant ... je repasse plus tard car ce n'est vraiment plus amusant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as pas une question à poser au lieu de ronchonner...?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * elle est pas facile encore celle là RV !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

pourtant je pensais


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai sauté deux pages et on a pas avancé d'un iota ... c'est désépérant ... je repasse plus tard car ce n'est vraiment plus amusant ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

depuis que Mikonos s'est réduit à un Y, il semble moins intéressé


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec un fleuve traversant la Chine ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non ce n'est pas géographique


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

comme je dois m'absenter une petite heure, je reposte le résumé
relisez-le ainsi que l'énigme, certaines pistes n'ont toujours pas été explorées 


j'avais oublié le résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rappel de la devinette :

_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

Le texte de l'énigme a un rapport avec la solution. 

Nous savons que ce film est en couleur. Il n'est ni en costume, ni historique. Ce n'est ni un remake, ni l'adaptation d'un roman.
Le film, le réalisateur, et les acteurs ne sont ni grecs, ni asiatiques. Il ne se passe pas en Asie.

Les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec le quiproquo de l'énigme, il y en a plus qu'une.

Le rapport à Mikonos dans le quiproquo concerne uniquement le remplacement d'une lettre par un "Y" dans la langue française. Toutefois cela n'affecte pas le titre du film

l'amour de mackie pour l'Asie est un indice, il est lié à la culture chinoise.
Ce rapport n'est pas de l'ordre : des empereurs, de la cuisine, de l'déographie, ni honk-hong, ni shangaï, etc.


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non ce n'est pas géographique  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ça aurait pu être fluvial...


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé, mais je dois répondre non à toutes les questions  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'arrête le bouquin alors ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Je m'excuse de ne pas beaucoup vous aider, mais il me faut reprende ça à tête reposée et pour l'heure, elle n'est pas bien reposée, la tête  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si tout va bien, ce soir, çà ira mieux (j'ai encore un sujet d'informatique à pondre après le boulot).


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * comme je dois m'absenter une petite heure, je reposte le résumé
relisez-le ainsi que l'énigme, certaines pistes n'ont toujours pas été explorées  * 

[/QUOTE]
On fait ce qu'on peut Père Fourras...


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'arrête le bouquin alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non car la bonne piste y est sûrement

à+


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'arrête le bouquin alors ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
nopnop... Faut persévérer.


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
nopnop... Faut persévérer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
D'ailleurs, RV le pense aussi, tu vois bien...


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

C'est ça, on va se remettre aux bouquins. Je vais commencer par "le devisement du monde" de marco polo, suivre par "l'empire des steppes" de René grousset, puis d'autres récits de voyage en Chine. Ensuite Tintin

C'est un Tintin, le film ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *

j'avais oublié le résumé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* 

[/QUOTE]

C'était moins une !!
Barbarella n'avait rien vu...


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
D'ailleurs, RV le pense aussi, tu vois bien... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Ça doit-être un indice camouflé ça... En suis sûr...


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
On fait ce qu'on peut Père Fourras... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Qui est-ce qui plonge pour récupérer le prochain indice ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Bon... Soyons sérieux...

Un rapport avec le théâtre chinois ?

Un rapport avec les ombres chinoises ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec l'accent chinois ?


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

Comment s'appelait la traversée de la Chine par Citroën?
Je pense que le rapport est là...
En général j'ai plutôt une bonne intuition


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Qui est-ce qui plonge pour récupérer le prochain indice ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Le Flic de Shanghai ? (il est sympa ce Samo Hung)


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Comment s'appelait la traversée de la Chine par Citroën?
Je pense que le rapport est là...
En général j'ai plutôt une bonne intuition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

"La croisère jaune"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Tu crois que c'est ça ? Ça aurait un rapport avec la culture chinoise cette aventure ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec l'invention de la poudre ?

Avec celle du papier ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec la soie ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec les feux d'artifices ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec la mafia chinoise ?


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a quelquechose à bouffer ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est ça, on va se remettre aux bouquins. Je vais commencer par "le devisement du monde" de marco polo, suivre par "l'empire des steppes" de René grousset, puis d'autres récits de voyage en Chine. Ensuite Tintin

C'est un Tintin, le film ?



* 

[/QUOTE]

non et ce n'est pas un Tintin


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon... Soyons sérieux...

Un rapport avec le théâtre chinois ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec les ombres chinoises ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Comment s'appelait la traversée de la Chine par Citroën?
Je pense que le rapport est là...
En général j'ai plutôt une bonne intuition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non ce n'est pas la croisière jaune


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec l'accent chinois ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Le Flic de Shanghai ? (il est sympa ce Samo Hung) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec l'invention de la poudre ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Avec celle du papier ?  * [/quote
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un rapport avec la soie ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu aime pas Samo Hung ... Tu mériterais qu'il te mette une raclée !


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec les feux d'artifices ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec la mafia chinoise ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Tu aime pas Samo Hung ... Tu mériterais qu'il te mette une raclée !  * 

[/QUOTE]
je n'ai pas dit que je n'aimais pas


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film avec Jean-Paul Belmondo ?

Y at-il un rapport avec Mulan ?

Tseu Hi ?

La boussole ?

Le Boudhisme ?

Le jade ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Tseu Hi ?
Le Boudhisme ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
Qui est Tseu Hi ?
pour le Boudhisme, je dirai que c'est dans les choses du possible car le boudhisme est très complexe



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film avec Jean-Paul Belmondo ?

Y at-il un rapport avec Mulan ?


La boussole ?



Le jade ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Qui est Tseu Hi ? * 

[/QUOTE]

Juste le titre du chapitre, j'en ai 30 pages sur elle, et la flemme de faire un résumé.

"TSEU-HI, LA FEMME QUI COMMANDA A CINQ CENTS MILLIONS D'HOMMES"


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Juste le titre du chapitre, j'en ai 30 pages sur elle, et la flemme de faire un résumé.

"TSEU-HI, LA FEMME QUI COMMANDA A CINQ CENTS MILLIONS D'HOMMES"   * 

[/QUOTE]
alors non


----------



## melaure (19 Mars 2003)

Y a des heros chinois ? des pattes chinoise ? des jonques ? Des Torii japonais ? Des temples bouddhistes ? Des tibétains ? Des Yourtes ? Des Yétis ? Des moulins à prières ? Slug chassant le Dahut ? MiniMe méditant ? Des moines ? De la cellulite ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

En tout cas on n'aura pas perdu son temps, on a appris des choses, maintenant il faut que ça serve


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Y a des heros chinois ? des pattes chinoise ? des jonques ? Des Torii japonais ? Des temples bouddhistes ? Des tibétains ? Des Yourtes ? Des Yétis ? Des moulins à prières ? Slug chassant le Dahut ? MiniMe méditant ? Des moines ? De la cellulite ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non à tout, désolé


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * En tout cas on n'aura pas perdu son temps, on a appris des choses, maintenant il faut que ça serve  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]







c'est agréable de se savoir utile


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

La culture chinoise dont tu nous a parlé :

est-elle une culture visuele ?

est-elle une culture auditive/musicale ?

est-elle une culture manuscrite ?

est-elle une culture orale ?

est-elle une culture olfactive ?

est-elle une culture événementielle ?


si vous avez d'autres idées...


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

L'énigme a-t-elle un rapport avec le demi-dieu YY du sud du tibet ?


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

le rapport à la chine concerne t'il ...

les philosophe chinois ?
la retrocession de Mackie à la chine en 2005 ?
un écrivain ?
une guerre ?
une architecture (un architecte) ?
l'influence de ce pays sur le marché des contrefaçons ?
les pirates en mer éponyme ?
la conquete spatiale ?
Papy Boyington ?

ah non merde, ca c'est le japon!

l"empire ?
Deng Xiao Ping ?
le panda ?
une pneumopathie pandémique ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * L'énigme a-t-elle un rapport avec le demi-dieu YY du sud du tibet ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ben nan, j'ai déjà posé la question pour le tibet...


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La culture chinoise dont tu nous a parlé :

est-elle une culture manuscrite ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
je dis oui car je ne sais plus si c'est les Chinois ou Guttenberg qui a inventé l'imprimerie


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * La culture chinoise dont tu nous a parlé :

est-elle une culture visuele ?

est-elle une culture auditive/musicale ?

est-elle une culture orale ?

est-elle une culture olfactive ?

est-elle une culture événementielle ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * L'énigme a-t-elle un rapport avec le demi-dieu YY du sud du tibet ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *
 certaines pistes n'ont toujours pas été explorées 
* 

[/QUOTE]

Et la présente est semble-t-il "légèrement" embourbée... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Bon, c'était quoi déjà ces autres pistes ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le rapport à la chine concerne t'il ...

les philosophe chinois ?
un écrivain ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
Ils étaient les 2 à la fois donc oui


quote=baax] * le rapport à la chine concerne t'il ...
la retrocession de Mackie à la chine en 2005 ?
une guerre ?
une architecture (un architecte) ?
l'influence de ce pays sur le marché des contrefaçons ?
les pirates en mer éponyme ?
la conquete spatiale ?
Papy Boyington ?

ah non merde, ca c'est le japon!

l"empire ?
Deng Xiao Ping ?
le panda ?
une pneumopathie pandémique ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Est-il nécessaire d'avoir des connaissances particulières sur la Chine pour résoudre l'énigme ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ben nan, j'ai déjà posé la question pour le tibet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

nouvel avatar ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
je dis oui car je ne sais plus si c'est les Chinois ou Guttenberg qui a inventé l'imprimerie* 

[/QUOTE]
Heuuuu...
Les chinois c'était pas le papier plutôt (d'où ma question tout à l'heure d'ailleurs) ?


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

au pif lao tseu ou confucius !


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

Y a t'il un rapport avec Confusius ? Désolé, j'ai pas tout lu, ça a du déjà être proposé


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Bon, c'était quoi déjà ces autres pistes ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est dans l'énoncé de la devinette


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

nouvel avatar ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Heuuu... nan ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-il nécessaire d'avoir des connaissances particulières sur la Chine pour résoudre l'énigme ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

c'est dans l'énoncé de la devinette  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je réfléchissais tout haut.


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * au pif lao tseu ou confucius !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Trop rapide pour moi Baax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pensais à Confusius à cause de quiproquo quiproquo, confusion, Confusius oui, bon ok


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Heuuuu...
Les chinois c'était pas le papier plutôt (d'où ma question tout à l'heure d'ailleurs) ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui je pense que tu as raison,


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Bon, je fais comme tout le monde, c'est "Confusius" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barbarella, c'est à toi...


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * au pif lao tseu ou confucius !  * 

[/QUOTE]





 oui


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * Y a t'il un rapport avec Confusius ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Un rapport avec la médecine chinoise ? L'acuponcture ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * 

Trop rapide pour moi Baax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je pensais à Confusius à cause de quiproquo? quiproquo, confusion, Confusius? oui, bon ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je t'engage pour la prochaine


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Il a fait quoi Lao Tseu ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon, je fais comme tout le monde, c'est "Confusius" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Barbarella, c'est à toi... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un rapport avec la médecine chinoise ? L'acuponcture ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non, non


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas moi c'est number one m'sieur !!


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Il a fait quoi Lao Tseu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
ce qui a tét dit : philosophe, écrivain, et on peut dire également poète (prose)


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Il a fait quoi Lao Tseu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bon, j'ai google en plein dessus...


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
ce qui a tét dit : philosophe, écrivain, et on peut dire également poète (prose)  * 

[/QUOTE]
Merci RV


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Confusius n'est pas dans le coup ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Confusius n'est pas dans le coup ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
tu as l'air déçue ?


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

Hop, on ressort le Lotus Bleu: "Lao Tzeu l'a dit: il faut trouver la voie."
Désolé, c'est la seule référence a Lao Tzeu que j'ai est-ce que Mackie aurait trouvé sa voie ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
tu as l'air déçue ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'aurais mieux fait de lire Jeune et jolie


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

le rapport entre lao tseu et l'énigme est t'il d'ordre...

littéraire
taoiste
masochiste
dadaiste
machiste
mackhiste
euh...

et merde, j'vais bouffer !


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * Hop, on ressort le Lotus Bleu: "Lao Tzeu l'a dit: il faut trouver la voie."
Désolé, c'est la seule référence a Lao Tzeu que j'ai? est-ce que Mackie aurait trouvé sa voie ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

J'aurais mieux fait de lire Jeune et jolie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tout est encore possible


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le rapport entre lao tseu et l'énigme est t'il d'ordre...

littéraire

* 

[/QUOTE]
précise


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le rapport entre lao tseu et l'énigme est t'il d'ordre...

taoiste
masochiste
dadaiste
machiste
mackhiste
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

j'ai l'impression que vous êtes tous partis sur google ?


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

Y a t'il un rapport avec quelque chose que Lao Tseu aurait écrit ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * Y a t'il un rapport avec quelque chose que Lao Tseu aurait écrit ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

Le livre de la Voie et de la Vertu ? Je vois de moins en moins le rapport avec Mackie a moins que ça soit le fameux quiproquo


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * Le livre de la Voie et de la Vertu ? Je vois de moins en moins le rapport avec Mackie? a moins que ça soit le fameux quiproquo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Il ya un rapport avec le tao-to-king (quelle bande d'incultes quand même, ces forumeurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








) ?

le titre est tiré du tao ?

dans le film, on fait référence au Tao ?

Le titre ressemble à quelque chose du Tao ?
(je suis tellement clair, parfois, je m'étonne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ça a à voir avec la guerre des étoiles ?


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

En tout cas félicitation à RV pour cette énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est de circonstance)


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

ça a à voir avec "le nom de la rose" ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Il ya un rapport avec le tao-to-king (quelle bande d'incultes quand même, ces forumeurs !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) ?

le titre est tiré du tao ?

dans le film, on fait référence au Tao ?

Le titre ressemble à quelque chose du Tao ?
(je suis tellement clair, parfois, je m'étonne !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

ça a à voir avec la guerre des étoiles ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

pour la guerre des étoile non
pour le Tao, je n'en ai pas l'impression (mais sans garantie)
essaye d'être plus généraliste


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * En tout cas félicitation à RV pour cette énigme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (c'est de circonstance)  * 

[/QUOTE]

merci


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec "le nom de la rose" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

ça a à voir avec la philosophie ?

ça a à voir avec la religion ?

ça a à voir avec la calligraphie ?

ça a à voir avec la signification de "lao tseu" ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

ça a à voir avec un écrivain ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

ça a à voir avec de la science-fiction ?


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

avec google en cherchant "lao tseu uvre", on obtient  ça ! 

avec google en cherchant "doygt" comme dans "quand le sage regarde la lune ....ect" on obtient  ça ! 

l'énigme a)t'elle donc a voir avec Charles Millions ou l'absinthe ?
(sans trop d'espoir néanmoins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

hmmmm ... désolé !


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec la philosophie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
d'une certaine manière : oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec la religion ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est forcément plus ou moins lié, mais sans signification pour l'énigme

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec la calligraphie ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> *ça a à voir avec la signification de "lao tseu" ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
et qui signifie ?
pour moi c'était le nom de l'auteur présumé du livre du mêm nom, je ne lui connaissait pas de signification particulière.


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec un écrivain ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

autre que Lao Tseu ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * ça a à voir avec de la science-fiction ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * avec google en cherchant "lao tseu ?uvre", on obtient  ça ! 

avec google en cherchant "doygt" comme dans "quand le sage regarde la lune ....ect" on obtient  ça ! 

l'énigme a)t'elle donc a voir avec Charles Millions ou l'absinthe ?
(sans trop d'espoir néanmoins ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

hmmmm ... désolé ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
et qui signifie ?
pour moi c'était le nom de l'auteur présumé du livre du mêm nom, je ne lui connaissait pas de signification particulière.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Le vieux, le vieux maître.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

autre que Lao Tseu ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

oui 


ça a à voir avec Claudel ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Le vieux, le vieux maître.   * 

[/QUOTE]
merci


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

oui 


ça a à voir avec Claudel ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Avec le thé ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Ce que Lao-Tseu a écrit et qui a à voir avec l'énigme, c'est :

le titre d'un ouvrage de Lao-Tseu ?

Une phrase de Lao-tseu ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Anonyme, ça a un rapport ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Avec le thé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ce que Lao-Tseu a écrit et qui a à voir avec l'énigme, c'est :

le titre d'un ouvrage de Lao-Tseu ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Ce que Lao-Tseu a écrit et qui a à voir avec l'énigme, c'est :
Une phrase de Lao-tseu ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tant mieux, je vais pouvoir aller me coucher. Bon courage à tous


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Anonyme, ça a un rapport ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

"Qui parle peu est lui-même et naturel." Y en a des dizaines alors je cherche celle en rapport avec Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.citationsdumonde.com/req_auteur.asp?Auteur=Lao-Tseu


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * "Qui parle peu est lui-même et naturel." Y en a des dizaines alors je cherche celle en rapport avec Mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.citationsdumonde.com/req_auteur.asp?Auteur=Lao-Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non
mais il n'a jamais été dit que la citation de Lao tseu était en rapport avec mackie


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

Non, mais il est question de Mackie dans l'énoncé Pffffiou tu nous auras bien balladés en tout cas


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Sachant qu'on n'a, je crois (je peux me tromper) de Lao-Tseu seulement le Tao comme texte.

Sachant que j'en ai une traduction sous la main.

Sachant que ça ne fait jamais que 5000 caractères chinois dans l'original, soit une centaine de pages aérées en français, y a plus qu'à commencer page 1.


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

On cherche bien le titre d'un film ?


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

La phrase de Lao-Tseu, c'est le titre du film ?

C'est un sous-titre du film ?

(j'espère que je n'ai pas déjà posé la question).
Reste à se coller les fautes d'orthographe.


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * Non, mais il est question de Mackie dans l'énoncé?* 

[/QUOTE]

oui mais le rapport avec mackie est dans la faute d'orthographe qui crée le quiproquo et qui donne une autre clé pour la découverte du film. C'est ce qui a été découvert pour l'instant.


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

C'est un film sur Lao Tseu ? Mackie a décroché le rôle de Lao Tseu ?


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * oui mais le rapport avec mackie est dans la faute d'orthographe qui crée le quiproquo et qui donne une autre clé pour la découverte du film. C'est ce qui a été découvert pour l'instant.* 

[/QUOTE]

Oups, je laisse tomber Mackie alors


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Sachant qu'on n'a, je crois (je peux me tromper) de Lao-Tseu seulement le Tao comme texte.

Sachant que j'en ai une traduction sous la main.

Sachant que ça ne fait jamais que 5000 caractères chinois dans l'original, soit une centaine de pages aérées en français, y a plus qu'à commencer page 1.










* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour moi le livre principal de Lao-Tseu, c'est le Lao-Tseu, je peux aussi me tromper, et peut-être s'agit-il du même ?
Ceci dit je ne pense pas que la lecture soit le meilleur angle d'attaque


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * On cherche bien le titre d'un film ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui
et en même temps on résoud une énigme, c'est à dire les clins d'oeil de l'énoncé.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

En plus, Lao-Tseu, je connais franchement pas beaucoup. j'ai lu ça, il y a bien longtemps, le côté poétique m'avait beaucoup plus mais faut pas compter sur moi pour maîtriser la philosophie qu'il peut y avoir dessous. Et comme il y a une phrase sibylline qui ferait un titre de film toutes les 3 phrases.

Faut voir avec l'orthographe, entre autres.


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

La question n'a pas encore été posée, en tout cas pas clairement 


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La phrase de Lao-Tseu, c'est le titre du film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * La phrase de Lao-Tseu, C'est un sous-titre du film ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * C'est un film sur Lao Tseu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> *  Mackie a décroché le rôle de Lao Tseu ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Faut voir avec l'orthographe, entre autres.   * 

[/QUOTE]
la piste des fautes est en effet complémentaire


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Pour moi le livre principal de Lao-Tseu, c'est le Lao-Tseu, je peux aussi me tromper, et peut-être s'agit-il du même ?
Ceci dit je ne pense pas que la lecture soit le meilleur angle d'attaque  * 

[/QUOTE]

A priori, Lao-Tseu, c'est le nom du bonhomme (très mal connu d'ailleurs, a-t-il même existé) qui aurait écrit 2 ouvrages : un sur le tao (la voie), l'autre sur le Tö (le chemin), ce qui donne le To To King. Enfin ça, c'est la version Etiemble, parce que vu qu'on en sait peu, chacun y trouve son chat, mais comme je n'ai lu à peu près que celle-là..)

Mais je crois qu'on donne souvent effectivement à ces oeuvres le nom de leur supposé auteur : le machin-tseu, le truc-tseu, le kongfu-tseu

(PS. J'écris ça pour me distraire, ça passe le temps à défaut de faire avancer le schmilblick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

A priori, Lao-Tseu, c'est le nom du bonhomme (très mal connu d'ailleurs, a-t-il même existé) qui aurait écrit 2 ouvrages : un sur le tao (la voie), l'autre sur le Tö (le chemin), ce qui donne le To To King. Enfin ça, c'est la version Etiemble, parce que vu qu'on en sait peu, chacun y trouve son chat, mais comme je n'ai lu à peu près que celle-là..)

Mais je crois qu'on donne souvent effectivement à ces oeuvres le nom de leur supposé auteur : le machin-tseu, le truc-tseu, le kongfu-tseu

(PS. J'écris ça pour me distraire, ça passe le temps à défaut de faire avancer le schmilblick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)    * 

[/QUOTE]

merci de ces précisions


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Le titre du film, c'est une phrase de Lao-Tseu avec une ou des fautes ?

C'est un film comique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est un fim africain ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Le titre du film, c'est une phrase de Lao-Tseu avec une ou des fautes ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est un film comique ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est un fim africain ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Number One (19 Mars 2003)

A part le titre, le film a t'il un quelconque rapport avec Lao-Tseu ? Ce qu'il a écrit ? La chine ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Number One:</font><hr /> * A part le titre, le film a t'il un quelconque rapport avec Lao-Tseu ? Ce qu'il a écrit ? La chine ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

je vais vous dire à demain
et je rappelle qu'une piste de l'énoncé n'a toujours pas été explorée.
bonne nuit.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

merci de ces précisions  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ne prends quand même pas ça pour argent comptant !
C'est ce que je crois savoir, mais dans le tas, il doit y avoir des conneries : je n'y connais pas grand chose


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

C'est un film policier ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est un film policier ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Ceci dit je ne pense pas que la lecture soit le meilleur angle d'attaque  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ah bon


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Ne prends quand même pas ça pour argent comptant !
C'est ce que je crois savoir, mais dans le tas, il doit y avoir des conneries : je n'y connais pas grand chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai l'habitude de citer mes sources


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ah bon   * 

[/QUOTE]

je parlais de la lecture des oeuvres complètes de Lao-Tseu


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />*  La phrase de Lao-Tseu, c'est le titre du film ?*

[/QUOTE]




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* oui/non*

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce une mauvaise traduction ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Y a-t-il un point commun entre Lao Tseu et un philosophe grec ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce une mauvaise traduction ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non
la proposition de Luc est correcte à un petit détail près, mais c'est quand même important


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Salut tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois que c'est pas encore trouvé...
Le temps de lire les trois pages qu'il me manque et on relance le bâton.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non
la proposition de Luc est correcte à un petit détail près, mais c'est quand même important  * 

[/QUOTE]

y a-il plusieurs phrases ?


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Salut tout le monde. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je vois que c'est pas encore trouvé...
Le temps de lire les trois pages qu'il me manque et on relance le bâton. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Après pompom girl tu fais majorette ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Y a-t-il un point commun entre Lao Tseu et un philosophe grec ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non 
il a été mis en évidence que le rapport entre le film et une phrase de Lao Tseu est le seul


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

y a-il plusieurs phrases ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non, il y avait une chance sur 2


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui mais le rapport avec mackie est dans la faute d'orthographe qui crée le quiproquo et qui donne une autre clé pour la découverte du film. C'est ce qui a été découvert pour l'instant.

* 

[/QUOTE]
Il faut mettre ce post dans le prochain résumé.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Faut-il mettre un autre mot à la place de phrase ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il faut mettre ce post dans le prochain résumé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

ça y est, (même depuis le dernier) c'est formulé d'une autre façon mais c'est le même sens. Mais si tu veux je la rajoute.


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Après pompom girl tu fais majorette ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut-il mettre un autre mot à la place de phrase ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non
tu n'as pas bien lu ma réponse


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

est-ce qu'il pourrait y avoir une faute d'orthographe dans "lao Tseu" ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Il fait c.... le


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

deuxième journée pour cette énigme et de nouveaux indices sont tombés : on avance.

Résumé n°4.

Rappel de la devinette :

_La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur._

Le texte de l'énigme a un rapport avec la solution. 

Nous savons que ce film est en couleur. Il n'est ni en costume, ni historique.
Ce n'est pas un polar, un remake, ou l'adaptation d'un roman. Son action n'est pas située aux Etats Unis et ce n'est pas un polar.
Le film, le réalisateur, et les acteurs ne sont ni grecs, ni asiatiques. Il ne se passe pas en Asie.
 <font color="red"> petite précision par rapport à ce qui est dit :  l'argument du film n'est pas basé sur sur une idée originale, mais sur un roman. Mais il ne s'agit pas à proprement parlé d'une adaptation et cela est sans incidence et d'aucune utilité pour la résolution de l'énigme.
 </font> 

Les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec le quiproquo de l'énigme, il y en a plus qu'une.
à la demande de 'tanplan je reformule cela d'une autre façon : le rapport avec mackie est dans la faute d'orthographe qui crée le quiproquo et qui donne une autre clé pour la découverte du film 

Le rapport à Mikonos est un indice : le quiproquo est lié au remplacement d'une lettre par un "Y" dans la langue française. Toutefois cela n'affecte pas le titre du film. Cette substitution est le seul lien entre Mikonos et le quiproquo.


L'amour de mackie pour l'Asie est un indice : le titre du film est en rapport avec une phrase Lao Tseu. Ce rapport est le seul lien entre le film et Lao-Tseu. 

Je vous rappelle que toutes les pistes de l'énoncé de la devinette n'ont pas été explorées.

Je vous dit bonne journée et à ce soir.


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

le titre du film est une partie d'une citation du vieux Lao ?


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * le titre du film est une partie d'une citation du vieux Lao ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce qu'il pourrait y avoir une faute d'orthographe dans "lao Tseu" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## alèm (19 Mars 2003)

tout le monde semble si certain mais je marche comme sur de la glace fine...

nan rien, je passais, j'ai vu de la lumière...


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax &amp; RV:</font><hr /> * le titre du film est une partie d'une citation du vieux Lao ?  

&gt; oui* 

[/QUOTE]

À part Luc G, quelqu'un a l'intégrale du vieux pour nous aider ?


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

Le sage doit être sans pitié et traiter les créatures comme des  *chiens de paille* 

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec Mykonos !


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

Un des personnages importants du film est-il un romancier ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le sage doit être sans pitié et traiter les créatures comme des  chiens de paille 

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec Mykonos !  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Celui qui sait ne parle pas.
Celui qui parle ne sait pas."


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que l'action du film se déroule à Paris ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * la devinette :

La participation de mackie à ce film découla d'un quiproquo lors de son retour de Mikonos. 
Toutefois c'est bien sa passion du cinéma qui valut à cet amoureux de l'Asie de débuter sa carrière d'acteur.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Le texte en rouge est un indice important ?


----------



## baax (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"Celui qui sait ne parle pas.
Celui qui parle ne sait pas."




* 

[/QUOTE]

et vlan !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais ...

"il vaut mieux allumer une petite 
lampe que de se plaindre de l'obscurité"


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'action du film se déroule à Paris ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

"Tchao Pantin" ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * 

et vlan !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








mais ...

"il vaut mieux allumer une petite 
lampe que de se plaindre de l'obscurité"








* 

[/QUOTE]









"La lame que l'on aiguise sans cesse
ne peut pas se préserver longtemps."

 Et toc !!


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Incertitude ... confusion ...
Son centre possède une ressemblance,
confusion ... incertitude ...
Son centre possède un être,
renfermé ... et sombre ...
Son centre possède une essence.


----------



## barbarella (19 Mars 2003)

Qui vainc les hommes possède la puissance,
qui se vainc soi-même est fort.


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

RV applique les conseils de Lao-Tseu :

"L'oeuvre une fois accomplie, retire-toi"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous savez où il va faire ses courses, Lao-Tseu


----------



## bonpat (19 Mars 2003)

J'ai du mal à suivre :

Le Y est -il dans la citation de L'aut'sue ?

Barbarella il y a une autre énigme pour toi (avec des bijoux...) sur "L'énigme de bonpat"


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 
Vous savez où il va faire ses courses, Lao-Tseu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Chez "champion" ?


----------



## nato kino (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * J'ai du mal à suivre :

Le Y est -il dans la citation de L'aut'sue ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## Luc G (19 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

non  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu assures l'intérim ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On veut être calife à la place du calife ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

En attendant le retour de RV, un poème de Segalen, grand amateur de la Chine, extrait de "Stèles" ; les poèmes sont des textes écrits sur des stèles en Chine (plus exactement se veulent dans l'esprit des textes écrits sur les stèles en Chine). En l'occurrence, il s'agit d'un texte sur l'empereur  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Éloge et pouvoir de l'absence* 

Je ne prétends point être là, ni survenir a l'improviste, ni paraître en habits et chair, ni gouverner par le poids visible de ma personne,

Ni répondre aux censeurs, de ma voix ; aux rebelles, d'un oeil implacable ; aux ministres fautifs, d'un geste qui suspendrait les têtes à mes ongles.


Je règne par l'étonnant pouvoir de l'absence. Mes deux cent soixante-dix palais tramés entre eux de galeries opaques s'emplissent seulement de mes traces alternées.


Et des musiques jouent en l'honneur de mon ombre; des officiers saluent mon siège vide ; mes femmes apprécient mieux l'honneur des nuits ou je ne daigne pas.


Égal aux Génies qu'on ne peut récuser puisqu'invisibles , nulle arme ni poison ne saura venir ou m'atteindre.


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Celui qui parle ne sait pas, celui qui sait ne parle pas." 
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Tout le monde sait à quoi sert l'utile. Qui nous dira à quoi sert l'inutile" ? 
*Lao-tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Imposer sa volonté à autrui est une démonstration de force ordinaire, se l'imposer à soi, un témoignage de puissance véritable"
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Le bon chef ne déploie pas même son armée. Le vrai guerrier est sans colère."
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Cest conquérir son adversaire Que déviter de laffronter."
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Il est inutile d'enseigner au singes à grimper aux arbres"
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Quand les gros sont maigres, il y a longtemps que les maigres sont morts"
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"Celui qui a inventé le bateau, a aussi inventé le naufrage"
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

"De l'argile nous faisons un pot, mais c'est le vide à l'intérieur qui retient ce que nous voulons"
*Lao Tseu*


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Qui va doucement, va sûrement.


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Qui va doucement, va sûrement.   * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pour RV que tu dit ça ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Le motif du voyage de Mackie à Mikonos est :

Affaires ?

Famille ?

Vacances ?

Le motif est-il une piste ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Quand tu parles de passion pour le cinéma, entends tu :

- inclination intense ?

- opinion irraisonnée ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand tu parles de passion pour le cinéma, entends tu :

- inclination intense ?

- opinion irraisonnée ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Entends tu ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

je rentre à peine. je n'ai même pas mangé. Et, qu'est-ce que je vois : le RV n'est pas revenu et mes coéquipiers n'en rament pas une (j'exagère, la passion du cinéma, ça devrait nous mener quelque part, à Mykhonos, peut-être), ça va durer aussi longtemps que l'attent de l'ipod le mardi, cette énigme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un peu de détente et je reviens tout à l'heure : la patience est une grande vertu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je ne crois pas que ce soit de Lao-Tseu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

je rentre à peine. je n'ai même pas mangé. Et, qu'est-ce que je vois : le RV n'est pas revenu et mes coéquipiers n'en rament pas une (j'exagère, la passion du cinéma, ça devrait nous mener quelque part, à Mykhonos, peut-être), ça va durer aussi longtemps que l'attent de l'ipod le mardi, cette énigme.

Un peu de détente et je reviens tout à l'heure : la patience est une grande vertu. (je ne crois pas que ce soit de Lao-Tseu ) 

_Tiens Luc G a écrit la même chose que moi, bizarre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * je rentre à peine. je n'ai même pas mangé. Et, qu'est-ce que je vois : le RV n'est pas revenu et mes coéquipiers n'en rament pas une (j'exagère, la passion du cinéma, ça devrait nous mener quelque part, à Mykhonos, peut-être), ça va durer aussi longtemps que l'attent de l'ipod le mardi, cette énigme.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un peu de détente et je reviens tout à l'heure : la patience est une grande vertu.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (je ne crois pas que ce soit de Lao-Tseu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)    * 

[/QUOTE]

serait-ce le rapport avec le chien de paille  ?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * Le sage doit être sans pitié et traiter les créatures comme des  chiens de paille 

Mais je ne vois pas le rapport avec Mykonos !  * 

[/QUOTE]

gagné


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

gagné  * 

[/QUOTE]
de pire en pire


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

baax a trouvé le film
je continue à répondre et peut-être avez-vous trouvé la 2ème piste


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Un des personnages importants du film est-il un romancier ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"Celui qui sait ne parle pas.
Celui qui parle ne sait pas."






* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que l'action du film se déroule à Paris ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Le texte en rouge est un indice important ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
sa passion du cinéma   
oui


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"Tchao Pantin" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 









"La lame que l'on aiguise sans cesse
ne peut pas se préserver longtemps."

 Et toc !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Incertitude ... confusion ...
Son centre possède une ressemblance,
confusion ... incertitude ...
Son centre possède un être,
renfermé ... et sombre ...
Son centre possède une essence.   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Qui vainc les hommes possède la puissance,
qui se vainc soi-même est fort.   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "Tout le monde sait à quoi sert l'utile. Qui nous dira à quoi sert l'inutile" ? 
Lao-tseu
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "Imposer sa volonté à autrui est une démonstration de force ordinaire, se l'imposer à soi, un témoignage de puissance véritable"
Lao Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "Le bon chef ne déploie pas même son armée. Le vrai guerrier est sans colère."
Lao Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "C?est conquérir son adversaire Que d?éviter de l?affronter."
Lao Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "Quand les gros sont maigres, il y a longtemps que les maigres sont morts"
Lao Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "Celui qui a inventé le bateau, a aussi inventé le naufrage"
Lao Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * "De l'argile nous faisons un pot, mais c'est le vide à l'intérieur qui retient ce que nous voulons"
Lao Tseu * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Qui va doucement, va sûrement.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le motif du voyage de Mackie à Mikonos est :

Affaires ?

Famille ?

Vacances ?

Le motif est-il une piste ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand tu parles de passion pour le cinéma, entends tu :

- inclination intense ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand tu parles de passion pour le cinéma, entends tu :
opinion irraisonnée ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

serait-ce le rapport avec le chien de paille  ?     * 

[/QUOTE]

non vous pouvez laisser tomber Mikonos son seul rapport avec l'indice était le "Y" : c'est écrit dans le résumé.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

Y a quelqu'un
je rentre et il n'y a personne à la maison pour m'accueiiir


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non vous pouvez laisser tomber Mikonos son seul rapport avec l'indice était le "Y" : c'est écrit dans le résumé.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est ce que mackie aurait fait une faute en écrivant : Aldo Maccyone ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

Est ce que mackie aurait fait une faute en écrivant : Aldo Maccyone ?    * 

[/QUOTE]











 il a réussi a le caser


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

Sérieusement
le film est trouvé.
contrairement à l'énigme précédente celle-ci comportait 2 pistes distinctes qui menaient au titre du film.
_ celle de Lao Tseu qui vient d'être découverte
et l'autre le "Y", la passion du cinéma qui ne l'est pas totalement.

J'avais choisi 2 pistes pour plusieurs raisons :
- le lien avec mackie, qui est récurent dans ces énigmes.
- la piste Lao Tseu était plus difficile et s'adressait principalement à des cinéphiles et donc plus restreinte. Quoique on pouvait y arriver avec google dès lors qu'on avait Lao Tseu.


voulez-vous continuer le jeu pour découvrir l'autre piste ou est-ce que je vous la livre ?

j'attends vos avis


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Sérieusement
le film est trouvé.
contrairement à l'énigme précédente celle-ci comportait 2 pistes distinctes qui menaient au titre du film.
_ celle de Lao Tseu qui vient d'être découverte
et l'autre le "Y", la passion du cinéma qui ne l'est pas totalement.

J'avais choisi 2 pistes pour plusieurs raisons :
- le lien avec mackie, qui est récurent dans ces énigmes.
- la piste Lao Tseu était plus difficile et s'adressait principalement à des cinéphiles et donc plus restreinte. Quoique on pouvait y arriver avec google dès lors qu'on avait Lao Tseu.


voulez-vous continuer le jeu pour découvrir l'autre piste ou est-ce que je vous la livre ?

j'attends vos avis   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu nous la livre


----------



## baax (20 Mars 2003)

merde !
la titre est venu au hasard d'une recherche d"un film de peckimpah !

la deuxieme piste a t'elle un lien, avec le vieux sam ??

euh.. est ce la 2nd piste ??

Sommes nous perdus ??

L'"'énigme a t'elle un rapport avec ...
le réalisateur
l'acteur principal
la prod
l'année
l'affiche (européènne)
l'année de sortie du film
mackie

burp !


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

tu nous la livre    * 

[/QUOTE]

j'ai failli mettre à la suite : un avis en plus de celui de barbarella


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * merde !
la titre est venu au hasard d'une recherche d"un film de peckimpah !

la deuxieme piste a t'elle un lien, avec le vieux sam ??

euh.. est ce la 2nd piste ??

Sommes nous perdus ??

L'"'énigme a t'elle un rapport avec ...
le réalisateur
l'acteur principal
la prod
l'année
l'affiche (européènne)
l'année de sortie du film
mackie

burp ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
non la deuxième piste a à voir avec ce que je viens de dire plus haut augmenté de ce qu'il y a dans le résumé à propos des fautes de mackie et du "Y"


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

j'ai failli mettre à la suite : un avis en plus de celui de barbarella 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et pas l'avis d'un anonyme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense mêm que plusieurs, par exemple ceux qui ont participer au jeu

comment fait-on pour ceux qui sont déjà couchés ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

Tu fais comme tu veux.

Je suppose que paille était pris par Mackie pour paye ou un mot qui contient paye mais ça ne m'en dit pas guère plus.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

et pas l'avis d'un anonyme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense mêm que plusieurs, par exemple ceux qui ont participer au jeu

comment fait-on pour ceux qui sont déjà couchés ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On n'en tient pas compte


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

Accessoirement, je 'ai pas retrouvé dans mon bouquin la citation (c'est la première partie du texte V, tout au début du bouquin) :

L'univers n'a point d'affections humaines ; toutes les choses du monde lui sont comme chien de paille.
Le saint n'a point d'affections humaines ;
Le peuple lui est comme chien de paille.
-------------

Et en note, un passage de Tchouang-tseu qui explique un peu cette histoire de chiens de paille :

"... Avant l'offrance, on met les chiens de paille dans des coffres ou corbeilles, enveloppés de broderies de couleur, tandis que le représentant du mort et le prieur se purifient par l'abstinence pour les présenter. Après l'offrande, les passants marchent sur leur tête et leur trône, les ramasseurs d'herbes les prennent pour allumer leur feu, et c'en est fait d'eux..."


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Tu fais comme tu veux.

Je suppose que paille était pris par Mackie pour paye ou un mot qui contient paye mais ça ne m'en dit pas guère plus.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

alors on continue ?

remarque que ce soir je suis vanné
et demain je suis de nouveau absent jusqu'au soir

barbarella tiendra-t-elle?

elle est déjà partie avec la boîte de canards de l'énigme de bonpat


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Accessoirement, je 'ai pas retrouvé dans mon bouquin la citation (c'est la première partie du texte V, tout au début du bouquin) :

L'univers n'a point d'affections humaines ; toutes les choses du monde lui sont comme chien de paille.
Le saint n'a point d'affections humaines ;
Le peuple lui est comme chien de paille.
-------------

Et en note, un passage de Tchouang-tseu qui explique un peu cette histoire de chiens de paille :

"... Avant l'offrance, on met les chiens de paille dans des coffres ou corbeilles, enveloppés de broderies de couleur, tandis que le représentant du mort et le prieur se purifient par l'abstinence pour les présenter. Après l'offrande, les passants marchent sur leur tête et leur trône, les ramasseurs d'herbes les prennent pour allumer leur feu, et c'en est fait d'eux..."

* 

[/QUOTE]

merci de ces précisions.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Tu fais comme tu veux.

Je suppose que paille était pris par Mackie pour paye ou un mot qui contient paye mais ça ne m'en dit pas guère plus.   * 

[/QUOTE]
non

que faites vous de sa passion du cinéma ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 


remarque que ce soir je suis vanné
* 

[/QUOTE]

La sérénité viendra avec ta réponse


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Sais-tu qu'à la 27ème page les sujets sont fermés ?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Sais-tu qu'à la 27ème page les sujets sont fermés ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

depuis quand ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

depuis quand ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est tout nouveau, tu ne consultes jamais la FAQ ?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Sais-tu qu'à la 27ème page les sujets sont fermés ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

la troisième est à la page 29
et pas mal de sujets ont dépassé les 40 voire 50


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

la troisième est à la page 29
et pas mal de sujets ont dépassé les 40 voire 50  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ce sont les exceptions qui confirment la règle.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Ce sont les exceptions qui confirment la règle.   * 

[/QUOTE]

tu ne serais pas en train de me mener en barque


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout nouveau, tu ne consultes jamais la FAQ ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non jamais, c'est bien ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tu ne serais pas en train de me mener en barque 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non, je voulais juste savoir, maintenant c'est toi qui décide, tu tiens les rames.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est tout nouveau, tu ne consultes jamais la FAQ ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

je viens d'aller voir, il n'y a rien à ce sujet.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je viens d'aller voir, il n'y a rien à ce sujet.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi ton navigateur ?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

bon prince ce soir je suis :

passion du cinema devait vous mener à "cinéphile" dans lequel mackie a fait 2 fautes dont le fameux "Y"

c'est bon ou faut-il que je continue?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi ton navigateur ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

Lao-Tseu


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

au fait et les canards, comment vont-ils ?


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

cynophile ?  d'où les chiens ?


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * bon prince ce soir je suis :

passion du cinema devait vous mener à "cinéphile" dans lequel mackie a fait 2 fautes dont le fameux "Y"

c'est bon ou faut-il que je continue?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cynophile ?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * cynophile ?  d'où les chiens ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

yep 
et 'tanplan qui dort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





bon je crois que je vais aller au dodo

bonne nuit et encore merci à vous tous pour votre participation.
la liste des indices pour demain matin


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Cynophile ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

pour barbarella : le dernier oui de cette énigme


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

Didier ?

Bonne nuit


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Didier ?

Bonne nuit    * 

[/QUOTE]

ouarf! ouarf!


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * au fait et les canards, comment vont-ils ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est vrai ça. Et toi, t'as laissé tomber les bagues ?


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est vrai ça. Et toi, t'as laissé tomber les bagues ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

les canards sont bagués ?
bonpat nous avait caché cet indice


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

Mais il n'y a pas d'indice, juste un peu d'arithmétique


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Mais il n'y a pas d'indice, juste un peu d'arithmétique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il aurait pu le dire plus tôt


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

En tous cas, RV, tu nous as mis sur la paille, sur ce coup.


----------



## melaure (20 Mars 2003)

Bravo aux trouveurs !!! J'arrive trop tard !


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

Je vous remercie de votre participation de plus en plus nombreuse, comme vous pourrez le constater dans la liste des indices


kristof : film couleur

bonpat : les fautes d'orthographe de mackie ont un rapport avec l'énigme

barbarella : la nature du quiproquo est un indice

Luc G : le quiproquo est lié à une faute d'orthographe

barbarella : le rapport avec l'Asie est un indice

barbarella : il n'y a pas qu'une seule faute

'tanplan : le fait que Mikonos soit une île n'est pas important

Luc G : le texte de l'énigme a un rapport avec la solution

barbarella : le rapport avec l'Asie ne concerne pas le japon

'tanplan : Mikonos est un indice important

barbarella : il pourrait s'agir d'un autre endroit que Mikonos

'tanplan : ce qui rend  Mikonos important c'est que ce soit grec

Luc G : Mikonos a un rapport avec les fautes de mackie

'tanplan : le rapport à Mikonos est un "Y"

'tanplan : le  "Y" a un rapport avec la langue française

'tanplan : le  "Y" est mis à la place d'une autre lettre

'tanplan : le rapport à Mikonos concerne uniquement le "Y"

melaure : le rapport avec l'Asie concerne la Chine

'tanplan : le rapport à l'Asie concerne un aspect culturel

barbarella : la culture chinoise concernée a éventuellement un rapport avec le boudhisme.

bonpat : la culture chinoise concernée est du domaine du manuscrit

baax : la culture chinoise concernée est du domaine de la philosophie et de la littérature

baax : la culture chinoise concernée est en rapport avec Lao Tseu

number one : Il y a un rapport avec quelque chose que Lao Tseu a écrit

Luc G : il s'agit d'une phrase de Lao Tseu

Luc G : le titre du film a un rapport avec une phrase de Lao Tseu

number one : le titre est le seul rapport qu'a le film avec Lao-Tseu

baax : le titre du film est une partie d'une phrase de Lao Tseu

baax : *Les chiens de paille*


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * En tous cas, RV, tu nous as mis sur la paille, sur ce coup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je pensais qu'elle était plus facile, comme quoi il n'est pas simple de juger de la difficulté.
Je pense quand même que vous auriez trouvé plus vite par la piste "cinéphile".
Ceci dit celle de Lao-Tseu était à mon sens la plus belle.


----------



## RV (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Bravo aux trouveurs !!! J'arrive trop tard ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

et bravo à tous le monde.

bon tu nous les racontes quand tes vacances en Grèce ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Mars 2003)

Bravo à tous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Luc G s'est fait grillé la politesse par Baax mais c'est encore mieux ainsi, on a deux "finisseurs" dans l'équipe, c'est un atou non négligeable..._


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bravo à tous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Luc G s'est fait grillé la politesse par Baax mais c'est encore mieux ainsi, on a deux "finisseurs" dans l'équipe, c'est un atou non négligeable...









* 

[/QUOTE]

Heureusement qu'il y a eu Baax, parce que je n'étais vraiment pas dans le coup cette fois-ci. Et je pense que je n'étais vraiment pas près de trouver.
(Au point que je lisais les réponses de RV de travers : j'étais persuadé que la phrase de Lao-Tseu était une partie du titre et non l'inverse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Par contre j'avais pensé à Lao-tseu très tôt mais dans le tas d'idées je n'ai pas posé la question et ç'aurait été, en fait, une question sur le Tao et pas sur Lao-tseu directement.

Sinon, je connaissais le titre du film, mais je ne l'ai jamais vu : les fims de Peckinpah ne sont pas vraiment ma tasse de thé même si c'est un bon réalisateur.


----------



## barbarella (20 Mars 2003)

C'est incroyable


----------



## Luc G (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * C'est incroyable  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Barbarella, maintenant que t'es cynophile, va donc voir Bonpat, il a des bagues pour toi


----------



## bonpat (20 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Heureusement qu'il y a eu Baax, parce que je n'étais vraiment pas dans le coup cette fois-ci. Et je pense que je n'étais vraiment pas près de trouver.
(Au point que je lisais les réponses de RV de travers : j'étais persuadé que la phrase de Lao-Tseu était une partie du titre et non l'inverse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.* 

[/QUOTE]
moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Par contre j'avais pensé à Lao-tseu très tôt mais dans le tas d'idées je n'ai pas posé la question et ç'aurait été, en fait, une question sur le Tao et pas sur Lao-tseu directement.* 

[/QUOTE]
moi, j'avais pensé à Aldo Maccione très tôt... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Sinon, je connaissais le titre du film, mais je ne l'ai jamais vu : les fims de Peckinpah ne sont pas vraiment ma tasse de thé même si c'est un bon réalisateur.   * 

[/QUOTE]
J'amais bu de thé avec Packinpah non plus, comme quoi...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]

personne ne répond ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

personne ne répond ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
parfois ça fait du bien question de renouvellement


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
parfois ça fait du bien question de renouvellement  * 

[/QUOTE]
les vieux sujets, ça sent toujours un peu le renfermé...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
les vieux sujets, ça sent toujours un peu le renfermé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
moins que les mêmes arguments perpétuellement ressassés


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
moins que les mêmes arguments perpétuellement ressassés  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *  coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Rémi qui dit oui:</font><hr /> * ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est toi rémi par hasard sur le pont des arts ???


----------

